# Camera RAW 2.4



## chuvak (20. Januar 2006)

Wie kann man in Photoshop CS RAW-Fotos mithilfe des PlugIns "Camera Raw 2.4" öffnen? Die Fotos wurden mit einer Nikon D50 gemacht.

Danke!


----------



## oscarr (20. Januar 2006)

Kann zwar keine konkrete Hilfe leisten da ich grad keine *.RAW da habe aber Evtl. hift ein update ?

Normales _*öffnen*_ der Dateien geht nicht? Mal* öffnen als *versucht?


----------



## chuvak (20. Januar 2006)

Bei Photoshop CS ist die Version 2.4 die neueste. Wenn ich "öffnen als" mache und "Camera RAW" auswählte, kommt folgender Text: "Konnte den Vorgang nicht ausführen, weil das Dateiformatmodul die Datei nicht interpretieren kann."
Das Problem ist ja, dass die Version 2.4 die Nikon D50 gar nicht unterstützt, erst Photoshop CS2.
Kann man dann etwa gar nicht in Photoshop CS diese Fotos öffnen?


----------



## oscarr (21. Januar 2006)

Hast Du generell das Problem die RAW DAten deiner Kamera nicht öffnen/verabeiten zu können? 

Wenn JA, dann versuch doch mal was die neuste Version von Irfanview + neuste Plugins dazu sagt. Ist glaube ich erst ende Dezember upgedatet worden und kann zb. jetzt auch zum "durchblättern/anschauen" von *.HDR genutzt werden. Sehr praktisch wie ich finde ... auch wenns in dem Fall nichts mit deinem RAW Problem zu tun.


----------

